# Housing Crisis Part 2



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://money.msn.com/home-loans/news.as ... d=14960871

This is an article about what is on the horizon this summer. There are about 1.2 Million homes that will go into foreclosure this year. Some of the homes may only be behind by 1 payment but they will be in-foreclosure unless they make that up. Others will be reclaimed by the banks.

So don't let any elected officials fool you that the market is turning around. Or that they saved the housing crisis. It is only going to get worse. Like this article stated it is going to be worse than in 2010.

Keep all of this in mind this fall when you vote. Some of these elected officials only delayed all of this by doing all the bail outs.


----------

